# World Cup 2014



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

My 2 nationalities Italy and Germany !go!pumped also


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm picking Argentina.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Agreed Arg has a very good chance. Brazil shaky start despite the scoreline. Penalty was controversial.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

My prediction is also Argentina, I think their turn has finally come.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't really have a prediction. Certainly the South American teams have an advantage in terms of fans, time zone and weather. I'm flying the Netherlands flag on my car but I'm just hoping for a great tourney. And yes I agree that that penalty was a bit weak. I don't like it when the officials impact the outcome in such a huge way.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

donald said:


> My 2 nationalities Italy and Germany !go!pumped also


the correct term is heritage i have been told, but mine as well.

I like to watch Germany play but always cheer for Azzurri.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Another controversial penalty. Fantastic RVP header. Goal of the tournament so far. Two sublime goals by Robben. Great start to the weekend viewing.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Not much into soccer but enjoy all the hype, last World Cup my youngest and I watched some on the big screen in Reykjavik whilst on a father/son getaway. Neat that this weekend is Father's Day.

So will go out on the limb and predict Argentina.........tonight might be the final game Stanley Cup, now that is my game!


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

What a great header that was! I always imagine myself the goalie - 'oh sh!#'!


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

uptoolate said:


> What a great header that was! I always imagine myself the goalie - 'oh sh!#'!


You may have saved it!

Fly Robin Fly.......

http://soccer.si.com/soccer/planet-...ersie-header-goal-spain-netherlands-world-cup


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Better than Messi!!

Video


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RLZUKqpXYzU


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

What a disastrous/embarrassing semi-final. I felt sorry for the Germans to have won 7-1 against none other than Brazil. 4 of the goals in 6 minutes? Isso não faz nenhum sentido! :confused2: Did Brazil get paid to lose or what? Was like Milos losing in the semis at 0-6/0-6/1-6, instead of the actual & impressive 4-6/4-6/4-6 against the Swiss great & 7x Wimbledon champion. 

Now that my 3 countries are out [one by one, lol], hoping Argentina will save the supercontinent in a Messi fashion 2day. Vamos Argentina! each: But boy, the orange team is looking red hot, and for more reasons than one!

If I had to pick a fav. match thus far, it would have to be the Costa Rica/Netherlands quarter-finals - the latter barely winning 4-3 in penalty shootout. What a heartbreak for beautiful C.R.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Never mind then. :cupcake: Tenha um bom dia.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

*você* não faz nenhum sentido. :frown:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

My pick in the final has to be Germany.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry to see the Dutch go down but they had a good run. Germany certainly looks dominant but anything can happen in a single game. And the Europeans have never won a World Cup outside of the European time zones and a South American team has always when the tourney has been in the Americas (and Japan to boot!). Hey maybe this time it's different....


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

the brazil game was incredible ... they looked like they were on a field in a parallel universe so they couldn't even see the ball ... phenomenal

germany vs argentina will be excellent

argentina winning the world cup hosted in brazil, that would be a hoot


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well I just got back from Caribbean and our housekeeper was from Brazil and our friends from Germany were with us ,I picked Brazil to win to make the housekeeper feel good and not feel bullied by my German friends lol.I think Argentina will win but then again what do I know lol


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

fatcat said:


> 1. *brazil.*...they looked like they *were on a field in a parallel universe* so they couldn't even see the ball.... phenomenal
> 2. argentina winning the world cup hosted in brazil, *that would be a hoot*


*1.* Oh, were they actually on the field? They must have returned when I gave up watching at 5-0 in the 1st 1/2 hour [never mind period], or maybe their shirts were too bright that I couldn't see them. Prior to 2014, Germany's highest score had come 12 years ago, when they beat Saudi-Arabia 8-0 in a group match, but eventually losing 0-2 to Brazil in the 2002 finals.

*2.* Not for all.

*Schadenfreude.*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/10/w...partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimesworld&_r=1

So we have the previous 2x & 3x winners meeting in the finals once again. When they last met in a final, Argentina beat Germany 3-2/Germany beat Argentina 1-0, in 1986/1990 respectively.

Different times/teams ofc.

- Saturday: Brazil/Netherlands - 4 p.m. - third-place match 
- Sunday: Argentina/Germany - 3 p.m. 

Break a leg!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Oh, were they actually on the field? They must have returned when I gave up watching at 5-0 in the 1st 1/2 hour [never mind period], or maybe their shirts were too bright that I couldn't see them. Prior to 2014, Germany's highest score had come 12 years ago, when they beat Saudi-Arabia 8-0 in a group match, but eventually losing 0-2 to Brazil in the 2002 finals.
> 
> *2.* Not for all.
> 
> ...


that takes courage, dissing brazils team at the top of your lungs in rio ... remember that a colombian footballer was murdered for scoring a goal against his own team ? ... they take their football seriously down there

if the germans win i suspect rio will break out in a song with different lyrics !


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Most of my Argentinian friends/colleagues believe it will take another "Hand of God" for Argentina to beat Germany.
I'm okay with either outcome as I like both the teams, although I favor Argentina the most.

As for Sat., I hope Brazil can crush the Dutch.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

^ it would give the Brazilian team some redemption.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have tried to watch without too much investment in any one team
but i do want the dutch to win a little since i really like watching robben play
i like messi also for his coolness
the germans are so cohesive and tough
it will be a great match


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

fatcat said:


> 1. that takes courage, dissing brazils team at the top of your lungs in rio ... remember that a colombian footballer was murdered for scoring a goal against his own team ? ...
> 2. they take their football seriously down thererio will break out in a song with different lyrics !


*1.* Gran estupidez indeed! I read about Escobar.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrés_Escobar

*2.* Too serious if you ask me, and they are certainly not the only ones.

*Harold:* Seems you missed earlier games by Germany - their road to the finals: Portugal 4-0/Ghana 2-2/USA 1-0/Algeria 2-1/France 1-0. 

Anything can happen! Oh, and yes, hope Brazil beats the divers.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

fatcat said:


> if the germans win i suspect rio will break out in a song with different lyrics !


I would suggest Dançando Lambada! Should be a celebration, it's just a game!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRXHOnGezsw


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Sat's game is totally irrelevant. Brazil may want to salvage some pride but the Dutch may just field their B team. 

Based on displays, Germany is deservedly favourite but the tournament best team may not be champion unless it also win its last game.

The consolation for me if Arg wins - Messi finally cemented as the planet's best. This will permanently shut up the loud mouth Maradona.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Messi jersey that I bought in Barcelona and it made me instantly popular across Spain/Morocco, except for a few German off road tourists. He must be some kind of a big deal around there.

I'd love to see the Deutscher fußballbund win one though being the butt end of every carveresque joke around the world. They've cleaned up their act remarkably as a country but this is pretty much the only time they wave their flags around.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

World Cup 2014 Quiz: Germany or Argentina?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/d...p-2014-quiz-is-this-Germany-or-Argentina.html


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I've got $24 on Germany at 2.42. Payout is $58.08 if they win. 

I wish I would have waited. Payout now on $24.00 would be $72.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm streaming CBC overseas so I understand the commentary. Things could get rowdy around here tonight..


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

ARG in penalties. We'll see!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

This is the first time I've bet on sports.

I think I lost my full investment. I didn't realize that I would lose all the money if Germany didn't win in regulation. I'm a little bit disappointed. I thought I was betting for the winner overall....


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Seeing Messi play, I want to see him score it as well. Germany seems to play a textbook game but it could go either way now.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

And so it goes...


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup. Glad I don't bet


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

How did you guys stream CBC overseas?

I was streaming CBC radio from the US, and a while into the broadcast the radio stations started giving 'access denied' as apparently CBC started denying non-Canadian clients. I tried every city's CBC radio stream but eventually all of them were blocked.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes it's annoying. Probably has to do with television rights. I pay $40/year for a VPN, but I can stream from other countries too.

Without it I have a lot of trouble using paypal or registering for sites from abroad. The free ones work somewhat but video is unwatchable.


----------

